# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  Abstract Thoughts

## little-self

A learner has to know
what he wants to learn
Subjects are many 
as are the waves of mind
Mastery of one is difficult
master of all we can’t be!

----------


## little-self

Learning a few lessons
scholars we acclaim
How cheap are degrees,
cheaply won by rote
Imbibing not life
mere theories we memorize
Storing data in mind 
scholarship list we top
Learning few basics
integrated knowledge we lack
True disciple we require 
not a hoard of scholars!

----------


## little-self

Those who live in past
Forsake their present
Mortgage their future

----------


## little-self

...a thought on daughter's birthday......

Taking sabbatical siesta in the sojourn of life
Dreaming a smile (-ful) memories in the lap of life
I am dousing in the twilight of fleeing dreams
Awake, ‘am fumbling in confusion, find not my ‘self’!
Am I in the dreams! In the dream of dreams! Still groping in ‘me’!
Who I am? A dream or a dreamer! Both are pleasant emissary
In whom I am drowned in my siesta, dreaming, dreaming my lost ‘memories’
Lo, behold! There they are, in my ‘little’ self, the child of our love, the relic of my ‘smile’ 
I revere in ‘me’; both revel in the gift of ‘present’—the child of our destiny!

----------


## little-self

PAIN 
I searched left an right, high an low
Every nook an corner
(But) When I woke up
I still was searching my lost horizons
They stared me back
Dared me to confront
How meekly I sought
Refuse in them
Only to find stiletto
In my back
I wreaked in pain
They enjoyed the scene
In pain I wreathed
They poked my wounds
Years in pain
Hooked the sadistic in me
I joined their game
Reveled in my misery
Now I enjoyed, they reeled
I made merry in pain, sorrow ‘an grief---they rebelled!

----------


## little-self

Pain of separation, grief of deceit
Pierce the heart, wrecks it apart
How adoringly I tended my nursery
Love watered their roots
My luck had its day
Destiny mocked maliciously
Bitter were the fruits of love
Cancerous their growth
What promised me heavens
Landed me in hell!

----------


## YesNo

Just a comment to encourage you to continue posting these poems.

----------


## little-self

Oh! Pain, how sweet you are!
Take me into your lap, rear me as child
Lull my senses, drowse my feelings
I love even thy paramours, grant them their boon
Tie me in red ribbons
Dye me in their color finish the game
Oh! Mother earth; grant me a boon- would you!
Ac-curse me so, I leave no imprints
Enough is enough, I say good-bye
Till eternity I bear not
Fruits of seed an wither away-in ignominy

----------


## little-self

Pain, ailments last with body
Turmoil of mind are borne by conscience alone
Why carry their burdens
Wayside dregs they are
Gross decays with death
Mind is sieved with intellect
In joy they are merged in
Bliss is the ocean they are immersed in
Reap oh! Mind, the fruits so churned
Thy Original home seeks ye

----------


## little-self

Past is dead wood
Swimming in the stream of present churning in quick sands of future
Every thought-word-deed is in consonance with our past
Present- shapes their direction
Future- would be tailored

----------


## little-self

Every act, word, deed
Become redundant
If not sustained by present
Saving them from oblivion of past
Iron will is the panacea!

----------


## little-self

Roots deep in earth, ego goes sky high
Naïve are those, who fall prey
In transit we are
Transient is our lot!
Mind, oh, mind retracts, leave the low
From high you came, high you go
Source is the destiny, retract the footprints!

----------


## little-self

That which is not shared- is PAST

Standing on the brink of past
I plunge in future
By-passing present
I recover in past

----------


## little-self

Whatever is acquired is to fade away
Nothing lasts forever
Old gives way to new
Latest becomes past
Knowing is science, ‘n experience is knowledge

----------


## little-self

In the ashes of past
Are hidden our fortunes
In the dead we live
In the foregone we aspire 
Why repose in past
Which is gone
What is live is present
Its exit is future
Oh! Man, rise from past
Greet the morrow
Weep not for the gone 
Many full moons blink ahead

*

----------


## little-self

Roots deep in earth, ego goes sky high
Naïve are those, who fall prey
In transit we are
Transient is our lot!
Mind, oh, mind retracts, leave the low
From high you came, high you go
Source is the destiny, retract the footprints!

----------


## little-self

Desire
‘I’, ‘an i are homes of soul ‘an sound
i abodes the mind, roams the cosmos
‘I’ is the cause behind their creation
Desire fosters the mind, nourishes its ego
Identifying with creations, directionless they become.

*

----------


## little-self

Man’s Ultimate 
The ultimate, man 
aspires in matter, material ‘n wisdom
(is)Life in machines,
Insight in wisdom!

----------


## little-self

All burdens cast off, lightly I travel
His name on lips, Journey of life is traversed
New person shall greet the morrow
New light is promised; greet the morrow!
Harm not; keep away the mind
Praying to Him i will master the mind.

----------


## little-self

***A Ray

In purity, I was born –
in perfect (mental) state I enthralled 
As life rolled by
I amassed worldly moss
Hatred, envy, anger
were the pass words
Fury of passion I spew
These were home to me
I reveled in them 
Jewels of my crown were they
Satan incarnate I was 
None thought me
otherwise
Lo, behold! 
An orange robe
Appeared in the smog of my mind
Fluffy hair, majestic gait
on lotus feet 
He walked
Melodious voice, adoring person
Love emanating from
each pore Destiny placed me at
- His lotus feet
Changed I* was 
born anew
Past absolved
new beginning was made
His grace transform diehards
New values sweep
“em afresh
Birthly condition
I was branded again

His name in heart, 
I end the journey of this mortal-self.

*human-being

----------


## little-self

Man/Machines 

Man made articles decay with time
Nature’s creations fare no better
Man’s creations are insentient
Nature’s pulsate with life ‘an love
Man emanates bad odors
Nature wades in fragrance. 
*

----------


## little-self

(When) machine becomes conscious
life (will) flow in them
Supra-conscious (ness) of “spirit”
love of human heart 
Their transfusion ‘ll infuse 
third gender life
Intelligence, wisdom would fall apart
machine culture shall reign supreme 
Human wisdom cast aside
parallel nature be erected by machine!
Precious life expended in process
cycle of evolution extended far beyond
Child of nature has consigned his destiny
in the hands of his tools!

----------


## little-self

Man creates machines
not to become their tools
Machine may help man,
(but) not to overrule
Wisdom in man subordinates
intelligence in machine
Machine may become conscious
-‘ll ever be bereft of love
He is divine
His creation lacks It
He attains his Creator’s level
merges in Him again
His machines decay like nature
bereft of love is their destiny.

----------


## little-self

Love 
Fangs of love pierce the heart
Pangs of love bloom it
Love enhances love
Expands like space
It subsumes all
Its scent envelops all 
Compact (-fied) in One
It merges in another
Self is absolved
New unit is born
(If) it is shared not
Envy takes root
Jealousy consumes all 
Passion strikes manifold
No holds barred
It is free for all
Those who hold back
Are destroyed forever
Those who revel
Enthrall the hearts forever.

----------


## little-self

Sensual love entwine the body
charged passion drops it dry
Love, compassion, sublimate the body
Pangs subsumed, longevity assured
Love recharges the depleted cells
In eternity one roams, pervading in all

----------


## little-self

Hate brings grief
Love springs joy
Anger makes enemies
Love unities them all
Pride creates barrier
Love merges hearts
Passion defuses relation
Love immerses all.

----------


## little-self

Beloved/Master

One who enlivens life of others
Himself is engrossed in darkness
One who enlightens others life
remains submerged, in effulgence Supreme…

----------


## little-self

Soul-mate

Bodies remain apart, still the union
Minds wander away, still the kinship
Souls existence identified, still Over-Soul
In diversity, there is union always

----------


## little-self

Human ingenuity-
Nature’s magnanimity
blend together
usher rich civilization
Imbalance in their chemistry
produce freaks of nature - human demon!

----------


## little-self

When moment of reckoning comes
death knocks at door
Audible enough
Loosen the grip on life
ties, bonds suffocate the
departure 
Life gone by, brings pain
future aspirations bells fear
Holding onto life,
future is an exercise…
Accepting with grace
what is inevitable, is 
the fruit of life long
sadhna(spiritual discipline) bestows!

----------


## little-self

Accepting what is real, rejecting unreal
Illusions harbor desires; harbinger of sorrow
Unrequited desires, bring delusion
Unreal creates unreal shells---cause for pain
Acceptance of real, removes fanciful desires

Past - future bonds vanish 
Peace of fulfillment reigns

----------


## little-self

Grip on Life
Unloosing grip on life, unfurls freedom 
Body loses tension, flight of mind stilled
No fear, no apprehension, one is at peace
Lone he came, lone he goes…

With cascades of fragrance, he leaves
Upheavals chisel his spirit, uplifted he feels
No regrets, no remorse, no doubts any more
Smilingly, he leaves the scene!

----------


## little-self

Cause Effect

Life is not cruel!
fruits are those one reaps
of deeds, misdeeds, follies an frolics
-monkey mind’s prank…
Why regret harvesting that we sow!
Aspiring as ours, what belongs to others
A fool digs in emptiness, of his own making!

Selfish lives for selfish fulfillments!
A karamyogi (doer) enjoys his fruits
he lives to give, spurning distastefully fruits of others

Give, that belongs to us, accept not of others
donating what is rightfully others 
is like giving fruits of nature, which are, already, for all!

Beggars lot is truly deplorable
extending hands before others
poking in the coffins of others!

Giving nothing in life, expecting everything in return
what a foolish equation, against natural dispensation 
tit for tat, cause-effect; are the doles 
we should expect in grace!

----------


## little-self

Promised lands of heaven
are reserved for those
who invented them
Enshrined in them
images of their choice! 
Vagaries of mind
delusions of fantasy
Are super-impositions
imposed by sick minds!
Barren riches, useless wealth
are junk sans nobility!
Man hoards all
death, ugliness spreads
Nature gives all
Beauty, fragrance it bestows!

----------


## little-self

Duty vs Rights
Momentary gains often prove disastrous later on 
Important is not that which is profitable to us
But what is rightful & also good for the society! 
Claim not for your rights, without discharging the duties
We owe debt to parents, society, and nation
Not only for our life, but the sacrifices they made for us
Not once claiming in return their due remuneration!
Gratitude is the only obligation they expect
Give in lovingly with complete surrender!

----------


## little-self

Relationship

Relations do not bind
create divisions
each cell divided
each part becomes whole.

*

----------


## little-self

Disorders of mind 
half-baked intelligence
are the worst unsought companions
commonly found in evil mongers

----------


## little-self

Evil streak in man
Faults in nature
have disastrous effects
Humanity has to suffer
for no ostensible reasons of their own!

----------


## little-self

Happiness & sorrow have source in unfulfilled desires
Bliss baffles logic, rationality
---it being causeless
Its source is in the depth-less Self!
Sans self! 
*

----------


## NikolaiI

It's really the best I've read; and, I've always looked for the best. 

Hope you always keep writing. It is a real, invaluable and measureless benefit, what you write. I hope you keep doing so.

Atman is the soul of scene - 
Whether one is metal, machine
Or plastic of one nobly imagined,
It credits God and heaven's light
To see the sky, or view the night
As all the lights of God ascend.

----------


## little-self

thanks Nikolail

----------


## little-self

Human Relationship

Where there is contact, bondage is also there
Relations crop up entrapping the self in cell enchanting 
Vicious are its tentacles, enslaving in loving embrace

Sensual are its (bondage) antics
Crippling pride shattering the ego
Trapped is dismembered, split in as many parts
Human relations are that bad (!) compassion does the cleaning; 
Bartering, using each other- are the building blocks

----------


## little-self

Relation binds not, create not bondage
Heart knots not, freedom is the pass word
Passion constricts heart, love is expansion
Sensuality surcharges passion, energy wastes in abundance
Senses are heightened, negative tendencies root in
(If)Same channeled inward, deepest borrows are revealed
Sense of righteousness prevails, conscious takes the reigns
Latent joy bursts, purpose of life achieved!

----------


## little-self

Relation are like waves
Up an down they run for shore
Some merge enroute, few reach safely
Having exhausted their vitality, they surge back again
New waters join together, new waves come into being
Each loses its identity, none sustains forever.

----------


## little-self

New Dawn

Every morning, brings cheers for some
hope for others, same for some 
sorrow for some, anxiety waits others

Lazy toss in beds, parasites hope on others
chirping of birds, tolling of bells
-induces in some, rare energy in full swing
for them each dawn is a challenge!

New heights to surmount, new goals to achieve
each dawn opens vistas, flood gates of new hopes
each ray reinvigorates, gloom parched away
every moment is precious, wise do not while away

Grind mill of life, chisel ‘em in dazzling display
each dawn in life, each aeon in time
are symbols of change, ushering new worlds-
- blooming new life.

----------


## little-self

Call Of Destiny

Dusk to dusk indulging in passion, sleep
Wasting prime life in sloth - a crime
Life meant for others
is spent promoting selfish ends 
Meant for higher ideals, man lower himself in esteem
destined to extreme heights, animal kingdom he prides
Child of nature, perfection is his destiny
pleasure, joy, bliss is the call--beckons his destiny.

----------


## little-self

Hopefully we march
Joyously we toil
Steady efforts prompts us on
Real test is veiled in activity

Whereas, lethargy connotes reversal back

----------


## little-self

Little wonder people mire in lower depths
Deep reach they shun, in slush they rejoice

Looming heights are calling
baser elements they cave in
Meaningless pleasures are preferred
Thus, Prime- destiny is wasted

----------


## little-self

Pain Soothers
Shallow sympathy relieves not pain
it hurts old wounds 
Real pain relievers are those, who 
serve others with no strings attached.

----------


## little-self

Diversity
Day turns into night; dusk greets morn 
Hope turns in desire; wish into aspiration

Each variation creates illusion- whereas they are one
One who sees underlying unity diversity vanishes for him 

Mind has as many worlds; as the number of ideas it contains 
Its spreading tentacles hold Universe, in the vicious grip of desires
Desire, wish, aspiration- are mental folds
It churns out from them- wisdom poise
a happy domain….

----------


## jamescooper8118

*** Music is everything, a thought, a belief, an idea, an emotion. Yet it just a single moment. ***

Last just want to say... Each thoughts are really meaningful... Keep sharing.

----------


## little-self

As are sand dunes, water drops are as many
as are the galaxies, their subsuming space is expanse-less

Each grain, drop, particle has its own identity
each is duplicate, separated from the original Single

Each one created its own world, with conscious they permeate
level of conscious they deport, proportionate creation they- support

Non-matter to organic, human life (matter/energy) produces
so much diversity, but conscious in them is the same
Energy in animate, life force in inanimate
Camouflaged as many, is the magnetic force of divinity.

----------


## little-self

Time

Journey through past ‘n’ future
halts at present
Bringing things afar
Cast unholy calm
When time meter is still
Time sense is gone
Eternity intervenes
Creation stands still 

*

----------


## little-self

Life 

Life is what we make it
A player plays it, a griever dooms it
Its beauty is, it is so simple, so sweet, to sail through
Spoil-sports vitiate it; infectious are their persons
Happiness keeps away, peace shuns their company
Sojourn in zooming environs, shy away from gloom
Nature is the master; emulate it every way.

*

----------


## little-self

Time is past, future too is past!

What happened billion years ago, has yet to reach us
Light radiated as time, has not traveled to us so for
where we are traveling too, is in fact our past
That which is revealed, occurred aeons ago

What we live in is past, what we seek is past
World is phenomenal, transient its creations
Change is time calendar, memory schedule is time

Ephemeral world is its mother, inert it is otherwise
Timeless we are, eternal our existence
From love is our origin, bliss is our Mother
Love is eternal bound not be by time.
*

----------


## little-self

Mirage

Light is holding darkness of night
roads are lonely in shadowing light
Lamps of life are flickering
shadows of lamp post, lengthening the journey
Day’s light, darkness of night
are mirage-destiny is chasing
Both are one, merged in each other
Wise made the distinction, others deluge in illusion
*

----------


## little-self

Fortune

Physical sciences, can change physical world
Science of senses, can bring about mental changes 
What is not feasible to change, is subtle mind 
inheritance of aeons, has perforce to change
A man is the tool, in the hands of destiny
Despite will of iron, helpless are his efforts
Unshakable faith, may work wonders
What sincerity, could not bring about!

----------


## little-self

Mother

Debt discharged to society, forefathers ‘nd dear ones
-is an obligation formally discharged
Nation demands duty, religion commands subjugation
call of them all is perfunctory, routinely discharged
They demand, give not
Get served, serve not
Unrequited debt is curse, so are their repercussions
Loyal repayment is that, with no motives attached
Mother’s love is that, her loving hug proclaims that!

*

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Thanks for sharing thoughts brother a poem is a doorway to the window of the soul.
Regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Welcome brother

----------


## little self

Mind
Body divides, creates identities
Mind wavers, revels in objective world
Wisdom centers on Self, seeks individuals release
Each seeks; wanders in self-imposed exile
Once ties with the self are snapped, true inner image is 
- revealed.
*

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Mind wanders over thoughtless places
how often do we ever see their faces
noble gestures arise in mind
are we really,one of a kind?

Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Mind is a construct, made
of memory experiences
so is the ego, a phantom 
of not so rigid coherence's.

Warmest regards Michael

----------


## little-self

Individual mind culminates to wisdom
Integrated- Cosmic- Mind, is composite reality
Reality as such, is not apart from self (mind)
Unitive- self integrates in One 
-the Reality, Nature, Consciousness 
Permeating all diversity of phenomenal universe
Simple truth is muddled, painting it with spirited nuances

----------


## little-self

Natural things are made
Mind’s fusion unmake relation
What is made mind makes that unmade
What is created by nature, man unmakes that
Made, created are but superficial phenomena
It is that eternal, that springs forth
Divinity in man humanity in man
Nothing else is eternal but Him
Hear, oh man - the call
With reverent heart, silent mind.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Nothing is the only real something
hold it cannot be done.

Let go of nothing, and
what remains?

Hold onto to nothing
and what have you got?

If I become nothing
what will I be?

If I am full of nothing
will I hunger?

Nothing is real.
and real is nothing.

Warmest regards brother, Michael.

----------


## little-self

One Relationship
All those who breathe earth’s atmosphere
Are knitted in one relationship through air!
We breathe the same air
Whether low or high!
Air is but one element
Others too unite us!
Same way life-force prevailing in the Universe
Unites us in one relationship!
The visible diversity is a mirage
Cosmic-Consciousness unites all in one Unit!

----------


## little-self

I was searching my lost horizons 
my dreams stared me back 
Dared me to confront 
How meekly I sought 
Refuse in them!

----------


## little-self

There are things, we buy for needs
all others are possessed for display of status symbols

At every change of life style, needs change likewise
a poor man’s luxury, is in fact some one’s necessity

Poor struggles for body needs, rich die of over indulgence
they aspire for basic needs, pot bellies greed for more

----------


## little-self

There are things, we buy for needs
all others are possessed for display of status symbols

At every change of life style, needs change likewise
a poor mans luxury, is in fact some ones necessity

Poor struggles for body needs, rich die of over indulgence
they aspire for basic needs, pot bellies greed for more

----------


## little-self

Half-truths

Opulence, corpulence prevail over minds
intellect is warped, half-truth heaps on
Such minds divide societies
as many creeds creep over
Half-minds seek only half-truths
Reality unveils partially
Who seeks whom, search is lost 
somewhere en-routed
Real seeker is one, who 
has the mind in reigns
Purity search in purity
pious reflects sanctity
Hoax masquerades as both, maligning
thus a real Master
Too much austerity, too much of poverty
impose values alien
producing cultures, super-imposed
Amalgamation of cultural heritage 
brings about rejuvenation
Forced imposition culls out half-truths

----------


## little-self

Aesthetic Relations
Worldly relations are 
entirely based on attachment 
on account of blood/physical/mental interaction
These relations are superficial as 
blood relations give sorrow, 
physical relations keep us apart, 
mind’s relations are also 
absolutely temporary
Only aesthetic relations unite!!

----------


## little-self

In Bondage We Are

Enjoining fruits of all trees 
while controlling reigns of mind
Impeccable in tastes 
abegging not for crumbs
It’s a wondrous thing,
kingly feast day ‘n’ night
Spoil not its flow
being lead by all
Be a master, not the follower
destiny beckons you all!

----------


## little-self

Unity
All those who breathe earth’s atmosphere
Knitted they are in one relationship through air
We breathe the same air	
Whether low or high!	
Air is but one element
Others too unite us
Same way life-force prevailing in the Universe
Unites us in one relationship
The visible diversity is meaningless!!

----------


## little-self

Life has five constituents------
Space, air, fire, water, earth
Each element furthers its growth
And creates its own category of life
The balanced mixture of any two or more
Creates better quality of life
Combination of all the five 
Blooms---top of the creation, the man
Who is synonymous of life!

----------


## little-self

Life affords freedom
in shackles we are
Freedom connotes free-will
in bondage we are
It gives not materials
comforts it bestows not
We give our sweat, 
value based it becomes
What gives not
Only receives 
Enrich it becomes
nourishing on nectar divine
Simple worldly life
honestly applied like science

Enjoining fruits of all trees 
while controlling reigns of mind
Impeccable in tastes 
abegging not for crumbs
Its a wondrous thing,
kingly feast day n night
Spoil not its flow
being lead by all
Be a master, not the follower
destiny beckons you all.

----------


## little-self

Top of Creation
Life has five constituents---
Space, air, fire, water, earth!
Each element furthers its own category of life.
The mixture of any two or more
Creates better quality of life!
Combination of all the five
Blooms----top of the Creation, the man---
Who is synonymous of life!

----------


## little-self

Top of Creation
Life has five constituents---
Space, air, fire, water, earth!
Each element furthers its own category of life.
The mixture of any two or more
Creates better quality of life!
Combination of all the five
Blooms----top of the Creation, the man---
Who is synonymous of life!

----------


## little-self

Life (blogpost 5/4/16)

Life is what we make it
A player plays it, a griever dooms it
Its beauty is, it is so simple, so sweet, to sail through
Spoil-sports vitiate it; infectious are their persons
Happiness keeps away, peace shuns their company
Sojourn in zooming environs, shy away from gloom
Nature is the master; emulate it every way.

*

----------


## little-self

Life 
Life is what we make it
A player plays it, a griever dooms it
Its beauty is, it is so simple, so sweet, to sail through
Spoil-sports vitiate it; infectious are their persons
Happiness keeps away, peace shuns their company
Sojourn in zooming environs, shy away from gloom
Nature is the master; emulate it every way.

*

----------


## captainkeating

I loved this so much. I'm a University student myself and I couldn't agree more with everything said in this poem. Thank you for sharing it.




> Learning a few lessons
> scholars we acclaim
> How cheap are degrees,
> cheaply won by rote
> Imbibing not life
> mere theories we memorize
> Storing data in mind 
> scholarship list we top
> Learning few basics
> ...

----------


## little-self

Thanks

----------


## little-self

Time is past, future too is past

What happened billion years ago, has yet to reach us
Light radiated as time, has not traveled to us so for
where we are traveling too, is in fact our past
That which is revealed, occurred aeons ago

What we live in is past, what we seek is past
World is phenomenal, transient its creations
Change is time calendar, memory schedule is time

Ephemeral world is its mother, inert it is otherwise
Timeless we are, eternal our existence
From love is our origin, bliss is our Mother
Love is eternal bound not be by time.
*

----------


## little-self

Light is holding darkness of night
roads are lonely in shadowing light
Lamps of life are flickering
shadows of lamp post, lengthening the journey
Days light, darkness of night
are mirage-destiny is chasing
Both are one, merged in each other
Wise made the distinction, others deluge in illusion
*

----------


## little-self

Fortune

Physical sciences, can change physical world
Science of senses, can bring about mental changes 
What is not feasible to change, is subtle mind 
inheritance of aeons, has perforce to change
A man is the tool, in the hands of destiny
Despite will of iron, helpless are his efforts
Unshakable faith, may work wonders
What sincerity, could not bring about

----------


## little-self

Debt discharged to society, forefathers nd dear ones
-is an obligation formally discharged
Nation demands duty, religion commands subjugation
call of them all is perfunctory, routinely discharged
They demand, give not
Get served, serve not
Unrequited debt is curse, so are their repercussions
Loyal repayment is that, with no motives attached
Mothers love is that, her loving hug proclaims that

----------


## little-self

Mind
Body divides, creates identities
Mind wavers, revels in objective world
Wisdom centers on Self, seeks individuals release
Each seeks; wanders in self-imposed exile
Once ties with the self are snapped, true inner image is 
- revealed.

----------


## little-self

Those who live in past
Forsake their present
Mortgage their future

----------


## little-self

There are things, we buy for needs
all others are possessed for display of status symbols

At every change of life style, needs change likewise
a poor mans luxury, is in fact some ones necessity

Poor struggles for body needs, rich die of over indulgence
they aspire for basic needs, pot bellies greed for more

Hunger produces not philosophers, inspire not inner enquiry
their innards constrict in, vitals gaps for life
Hunger, over indulgence, produce not genius
their bodies wrecked, minds are snubbed forever
Neither hunger nor indulgence, prompts enquiring mind 
it is the adventuresome spirit, that craves for release
Lost in senses, mind degrades below levels
lust for life, unleashes its reigns

Material shackles it spurns, intellect inspires to wisdom
Data transform into knowledge, spirit becomes science

Obsessed by wealth, craves for more; extending vast empires
Only it is Jnana (wisdom), whose attainment elevates the mind

Unwanted possessions are discarded; illusions cast away
Pure intellect is sieved out, Ultimate is the challenge.

----------


## little-self

Knowledge of science, unveils the secrets of nature
That which sustains it, is Truth eternal
The former is chained in body, mind is its master
Truth eternal is lifeline 
permeating in entire cosmos
Impairment of mind
disturbs the body  vice versa
Cosmic body is disturbed, 
midget mind wont perceive
Awareness of nature, reveals 
Eternitys hidden identity
Both are distinct, scholars teach us so!

----------

